

Project Dyslexie - robert_nsu
http://www.studiostudio.nl/en/project-dyslexie/

======
randomstring
This project really needs to release a True Type font of their dyslexic
friendly font. What's the point of creating such a thing and then net letting
it out into the world where it can do some good.

EDIT: I commented too soon, after reading the auto-translated Dutch website I
found links to where you can buy the font.

Minimum cost looks to be 165 Euros. For a 5 person license.

[http://www.lexima.nl/school-en-
behandelaar/categorie/lettert...](http://www.lexima.nl/school-en-
behandelaar/categorie/lettertype-dyslexie)

